# Fenêtre Ouvrir : changer la taille de la police



## dkt (29 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

Je recherche depuis pas mal de temps un moyen de réduire la taille de la police de la fenêtre "Ouvrir".

Sur mon finder, la police est réglée en 11pt (12pt par défaut) :







Sur la fenêtre Ouvrir, elle est en 12, et je ne parviens pas à trouver le fichier plist ou autre pour réduire à 11 :






Webdesigner de métier, j'ai toujours beaucoup de fichiers à gérer, sélectionner, modifier, le tout, via cette fichue fenêtre "Ouvrir".

Merci de votre aide.

A.


----------

